# Timer Question



## HotRod19579 (Jul 31, 2004)

Last night I noticed that the timer indicator in the program guide had a small x indicating that the event was not going to record (Dish, please make the x more visible). I then looked at the daily schedule and the event was not displayed. There was no apparent reason for the event not to record and there was no listed conflicts.

I deleted the timer and created a new timer and I made the new timer the same priority as the timer I deleted. After doing this, both the program guide and the daily schedule indicated that the timer was going to record.

Is there any known issues with timers? Where do you go to see why a timer event is not going to record? With the 722 you can look at the daily schedule and see which timers are going to be skipped but the 922 only displays timers that are going to record.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

The only time I've seen something like this was when replacing a timer.
-Had recurring timers for three programs, all beginning at 9 PM, all using satellite feeds
-Programs A & B were set to record fine, program C was being skipped by priority.
-I created a new timer for Program C, using the OTA feed (NBC).
-I then deleted the original (SAT) timer for program C.
-Checked the menu, program C (OTA) was still being skipped (already scheduled). 
-I manually restored the timer, but I'm willing to bet if i'd deleted the original timer first, it would have been fine.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What was this timer set for (channel, time, event)?

Sometimes if the EPG is in a state of flux (being updated with new info) I've seen timers temporarily "confused".


----------



## HotRod19579 (Jul 31, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> What was this timer set for (channel, time, event)?
> 
> Sometimes if the EPG is in a state of flux (being updated with new info) I've seen timers temporarily "confused".


The timer was set to record an OTA channel to begin at 8pm. Your question generates a new question from me. I have only seen an option to set a timer for a specific channel, is there a way to set a timer for other than a specific channel?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

HotRod19579 said:


> The timer was set to record an OTA channel to begin at 8pm. Your question generates a new question from me. I have only seen an option to set a timer for a specific channel, is there a way to set a timer for other than a specific channel?


Answering the 2nd question first, since it's easier 

As far as I can tell, on the 922 there doesn't seem to be any way to set timers that doesn't tie the recording to a specific channel and specific event. Looks like only the EPG and Search Results can be used to set timers on the 922 at this point.

Usually timer conflicts like you describe happen when the same event is also on a SAT channel and the receiver decided to record from SAT and skip the OTA... or the EPG data indicated that the event coming on was different than the one you set the timer for.

I recently, for example, had a recording set for "Fullmetal Alchemist" and it worked for "Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood" the first couple of weeks because the EPG was technically wrong... but when the EPG got correct data with the proper event title, my existing timer was going to skip it because it didn't match. In that case I had to delete and recreate the timer.

Maybe there was a similar subtle change in the name of the program you had set to record?


----------

